# Maison De L’oiseau Bleu June 14



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 31, 2014)

Hello All, 

I was sorting out my albums today and came across a location that i never uploading.

Visited back in June this year with MrDan, JayC101 and Priority 7.
This place is on a busy road with many houses nearby, and to look at front the outside, it doesn't actually look abandoned.

Anyway, no history of this place but a very nice place to walk around, inside there was so much to see.

On with my photos


IMG_3805 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3806 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3807 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3808 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3811 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3813 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3815 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3818 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3819 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3824 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3825 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3827 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3828 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3832 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3835 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3831 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3809 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## decker (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicely done, liking the character of the place ..


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 31, 2014)

Amazing! 
Loving the cobwebs in the first shot! 
Fantastic photos as usual, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 31, 2014)

Lovely place mate..and some lovely shots there.


----------



## tumble112 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ditto the cobweb shot. Another amazing find, looks like the kind of place where you almost expect the owner to walk in any minute.
I'm assuming that's a sit in bathtub thingy?


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 1, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> Ditto the cobweb shot. Another amazing find, looks like the kind of place where you almost expect the owner to walk in any minute.
> I'm assuming that's a sit in bathtub thingy?



Yeah was odd as it looked like someone could live there lol. Yeah sit in bathtub. First one I've ever seen of those


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 1, 2014)

oooo hello 

First of all this is a beautiful place to see! second has someone slept in the bed (9th pic down)? third was it you? and last thanks for the treat on sharing, it really looks nice minus those dolls... as people echoed the cobweb shot is really nice


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 1, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> oooo hello
> 
> First of all this is a beautiful place to see! second has someone slept in the bed (9th pic down)? third was it you? and last thanks for the treat on sharing, it really looks nice minus those dolls... as people echoed the cobweb shot is really nice



Yeah, you would be in heaven in this place mate haha. It odes look like someone had slept in the bed, and no it wasnt me haha.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 2, 2014)

Awesome site and so much to see,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 2, 2014)

Very nice, loving the cobwebs in there


----------



## Red Mole (Nov 2, 2014)

Love those mate. Looks like it was an explore with a very personal feel


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 2, 2014)

Red Mole said:


> Love those mate. Looks like it was an explore with a very personal feel



Yeah, very personal. I remember walking around this place and thinking just that, this was my first actual house with belongings in


----------



## darbians (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice mate, I was looking at pics from here the other day. I do think I may have to add it to the list now.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 2, 2014)

darbians said:


> Nice mate, I was looking at pics from here the other day. I do think I may have to add it to the list now.



Yeah, its certainly worth a look mate. Bowling Mill is not too far away either (as you prob know)


----------

